# Classified ads?



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Can anyone tell me te best places to look for snake classifieds - not neccessarily proper reptile sites but also sites like loot and adtrader.
I like to have a nosy around from time to time and Im sure you lot do too!

Thought it might be nice to put up ads people have seen for interesting reps others may fancy too? I often see things on sites that are too far from me that other people might like.

Anyhoo I will start with reptile sites:
www.livefoods.co.uk
www.reptileclassifieds.co.uk
www.reptilekeeper.co.uk
www.cviewmedia.com


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

www.preloved.co.uk


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

www.reptilekeeper.co.uk


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

mike that was already posted silly :lol:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I like this one:

http://www.ad-mart.co.uk/


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah i use all of them too


----------

